# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Eternal Silence : Coucou, tu veux voir mon mod ?

## ShinSH

Ouais, il fallait que je commence par une blague pourrie, désolé.
 Alors voila, grâce au support d'Half qui a intégré un nouveau module au site, on lance cette nouvelle rubrique qui consistera à tester des mods et à en assurer le suivi, que ça soit au niveau de ses mises à jour ou du comportement de sa communauté.
 Est-ce que le mod est en train de mourir ? Est-ce qu'une mise à jour a attiré plein de joueurs, ou change le mod fondamentalement, et comment ? Est-ce que Bisounours Party est sorti ? Le suivi vous permettra de garder un oeil sur les mods que vous appréciez alors que les nouveaux tests vous donneront peut-être envie de vous impliquer dans ces modifications d'amateurs qui valent parfois le travail de professionnels.
 On commence sur Eternal Silence, un mod HL2 mixant combat spatial et infanterie, qui a déjà conquis un bon nombre de membres du forums l'ayant testé avec moi.
Allez, on monte dans le Gunship?

 Petite précision.
 Certains d'entre vous se demanderont: c'est quoi cette note sur la communauté?
 Il s'agit en fait d'une note sur la fréquentation des serveurs du mod.
 Le barème est:

0: Mod mort, aucun serveur, aucun joueur.1: Quelques serveurs, presque toujours vides2: Quelques serveurs, dont au moins un qui se remplit en heure de pointe3: Plusieurs serveurs remplis en heure de pointe4: Beaucoup de serveurs, et un nombre élevé de joueurs. 
 Cet indicateur vous aidera à avoir un apercu direct sur la situation du mod. A savoir, si vous avez des serveurs et des joueurs dispos pour que vous testiez le mod, ou s'il faut mettre en place votre propre serveur et avoir des potes. Ce qui est parfois compliqué. Surtout pour les potes.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ya pas a dire , ce mod dépote grave , t'entends jeune parisien ?
Seulement ma convention a le droit d'y jouer !

----------


## XWolverine

Euh, faut dire de quel jeu c'est un mod, hein (bon, même si c'est HL2 à 99,99% des cas)  ::siffle:: 
Edit : Oui, bon, suffit de suivre le lien (classe la mise en page, d'ailleurs  :;): )

----------


## half

> Euh, faut dire de quel jeu c'est un mod, hein (bon, même si c'est HL2 à 99,99% des cas)


C'est marqué dans le dossier.

----------


## ShinSH

Yes, merci Half pour avoir fini ca ce WE  ::):

----------


## Leybi

Longue vie à la nouvelle section ! o/

----------


## Poulos

suite a ce post , j'ai essayer ce mode........ et j'adore !

et le prochain test c'est quoi ?

----------


## comic_sans_ms

j'ai une haleine de samedi soir donc je vais vous éviter mes réflexions personnelles . Eternellement silencieusement vôtre.

----------


## Doric

Le lien vers le site officiel n'est pas correct!

----------


## Fenhryl

Bon aller, ca m'a donné envie, en cours de download sur Steam.



> « Use the barrel roll »!


*Do* a barrel roll
Attention aux classiques quand meme.

----------


## Mephisto

J'avais lu un article dans CPC avec l'envie de le tester mais j'ai oublié. Merci de m'avoir rappelé l'existence de ce mod que j'ai téléchargé dans la foulée apres avoir lu ce sympathique dossier. Merci à vous pour cette nouvelle rubrique.  ::): 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIkJvY96i8w

 :Cigare:

----------


## clexanis

> Euh, faut dire de quel jeu c'est un mod, hein (bon, même si c'est HL2 à 99,99% des cas) 
> Edit : Oui, bon, suffit de suivre le lien (classe la mise en page, d'ailleurs )


Ça marche avec n'importe quel jeux qui inclus le sdk steam  :B): 



> Pour utiliser ce jeu, vous devez être équipé d'un jeu avec moteur Source comme  Counter-Strike: Source, Half-Life 2 ou Day of Defeat: Source. Cliquez ici pour obtenir  une liste de tous les jeux qui répondent à cette exigence.

----------


## Sao

C'est chouette cette idée de section mod Shin. Je sais pas si c'est toi qui l'as eue mais bravo quand même. Et ouais, ES est énirme, surtout l'Interceptor, et j'éviterai de parler de Shin qui donne un unique et même ordre : "Viendez dans mon Gunship §".

Aye aye El Colonel.

Edit : Je viens de voir une coquille dans le menu à gauche, sur l'accueil du site. Il manque un "h" à ton pseudo, Shin.

----------


## Nortifer

C'est faux. Généralement, c'est "Norti, ramene ton interceptor ici, j'ai un fighter au cul de mon bomber !"

----------


## half

> Yes, merci Half pour avoir fini ca ce WE


Merci :D.




> Edit : Je viens de voir une coquille dans le menu à gauche, sur l'accueil du site. Il manque un "h" à ton pseudo, Shin.


Merci, corrigé.

----------


## mellifico

Le Colonel vient d'être promu Général ! Merci et longue vie !

----------


## Mysterius

J'ai du supprimer mon serveur parce que je n'ai pas renouvelé la machine qui l'hébergeais.

De toute manière il était vide constamment. J'ai l'impression que le pic du à la sortie du mod sur Steam est retombé.

----------


## ShinSH

> suite a ce post , j'ai essayer ce mode........ et j'adore !
> 
> et le prochain test c'est quoi ?


Je garde le suspense, mais on part pour un rythme d'un article toutes les 2 semaines  ::): 




> J'ai du supprimer mon serveur parce que je n'ai pas renouvelé la machine qui l'hébergeais.
> 
> De toute manière il était vide constamment. J'ai l'impression que le pic du à la sortie du mod sur Steam est retombé.


Tout à fait, seul le serveur Shirtguns.co.uk est plein en soirée, je le mentionne sur la partie communauté. C'est dommage, mais bon... une mise à jour de l'infantrie devrait attirer un poil plus de monde.

----------


## LapinDuracell

Je me demandais pourquoi mon steam friend (un peu comme des f*ck friends hein) ShinSH allait sur plein de Mods bizarre (genre fistful of frags), maintenant j'ai compris  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

Bah je teste, je m'amuse, je cherche de l'insolite... J'ai profité de la fermeture de filefront pour pomper tous les mods HL2 qu'ils hébergeaient.

----------


## Valkyr

Filefront n'a pas fermé =) Voir : http://welcome.filefront.com/

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Question : on peut proposer des tests de mod auxquels on joue, quid du solo également?

----------


## Mephisto

> Je me demandais pourquoi mon steam friend (un peu comme des f*ck friends hein) ShinSH allait sur plein de Mods bizarre (genre *fistful of frags*), maintenant j'ai compris



Han, je l'avais trouvé bien sympa ce ptit mod là, il a quelques défauts mais l'ambiance western est réussie, et vu qu'on peut pas dire que l'on croule sous les simulateurs de Clint Eastwood, c'est toujours bon à prendre.  ::): J'espère qu'on aura un article sur ce mod.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ShinSH

> Question : on peut proposer des tests de mod auxquels on joue, quid du solo également?


Dans l'immédiat non, et je me concentre sur le multi.

Mais il y a pas mal de chances pour que je ne sois pas le seul à proposer ces tests d'ici peu. Je te tiens au courant.

----------


## DecapFour

Quelqu'un aurait des news de la version de Natural Selection Source (Le 2 quoi) ?

Ya pas à dire, NS c'était bien kiffant.
Un de mes meilleurs souvenirs en LAN avec mes potos. Par contre, le balancing était pourrav et on jouait à N aliens contre 2N marines.

Voici la seule vidéo qui avait filtrer à l'époque : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JzKnXb8n8A

----------


## ShinSH

Natural Selection 2 a été refait depuis 0, et ils ont choisi de développer leur propre moteur. Donc techniquement, ce ne sera pas un mod. Et ils sont loin d'avoir terminé... Si ca te tente, sur Half Life 2, il y a empires qui reprend un peu ce gameplay mixte STR/FPS.

----------


## DecapFour

Merci des infos pour NS2.
(un petit lien, une petite info à me donner sur Empires ?)(Oui, Google est mon ami, mais si on peut avoir l'avis d'un fan de mods HL2  :;): )

----------


## Silver

Très bonne nouvelle ! Merci Half pour la section et ShinSH pour un dossier bien fourni (3 pages quand même, respect).

Est-ce qu'une section mods sur le forum serait aussi prévue ?  :Bave:

----------


## ShinSH

> Merci des infos pour NS2.
> (un petit lien, une petite info à me donner sur Empires ?)(Oui, Google est mon ami, mais si on peut avoir l'avis d'un fan de mods HL2 )


http://empiresmod.net

En gros, t'as le gameplay des marines des 2 cotés, mais avec des véhicules à construire, et différentes classes à choisir au respawn, entre le scout, l'ingénieur, le soldat, et le spécialiste des explosifs...

On a aussi un topic sur les mods HL2 ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=31944

----------


## Errata

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester Empires et je le trouve vachement brouillon, autant les combats passent plutot bien sur les autres mods (Insurgency, Dystopia, ES, entre autre), autant sur Empire ça part dans tout les sens et on a du mal a faire un teamplay ...

----------


## ShinSH

> J'ai eu l'occasion de tester Empires et je le trouve vachement brouillon, autant les combats passent plutot bien sur les autres mods (Insurgency, Dystopia, ES, entre autre), autant sur Empire ça part dans tout les sens et on a du mal a faire un teamplay ...


En se servant des squads ca va un peu mieux, même si c'est pas la joie.

----------


## DecapFour

Je viens de tester le mod.
Il est excellent.

Pour prendre pied dans le vaisseau adverse, la seule solution c'est de foncer dans le hangar et d'appuyer sur "Eject" (E) lorsqu'on le traverse ?
Si je n'appuie par sur E, je reste dans le vaisseau et je ne fais que traverser le hangar.

J'ai aussi eu le plaisir de conduire un Gunship et tenter d'accoster. Moi, j'ai appuyé frénétiquement sur "E" et suis arrivé dans le hangar.
Mais une fois à terre, j'ai constaté que mon commando n'était plus constitué de 3 hommes au lieu des 6 qui étaient dans le Gunship ?
Ont-ils sauté ? Qui conduisait le Gunship en mon absence ?

Bref, j'ai pas tout compris ^^

----------


## Nortifer

Oui, on ne peux sortir qu'en appuyant sur E dans le hangar.
Pour le gunship il est possible qu'ils soit rester dedans, vu que les gunner du gunship sont les seuls a pouvoir tirer DANS le hangars, et ils font assez mal.

----------


## ShinSH

> Je viens de tester le mod.
> Il est excellent.
> 
> Pour prendre pied dans le vaisseau adverse, la seule solution c'est de foncer dans le hangar et d'appuyer sur "Eject" (E) lorsqu'on le traverse ?
> Si je n'appuie par sur E, je reste dans le vaisseau et je ne fais que traverser le hangar.
> 
> J'ai aussi eu le plaisir de conduire un Gunship et tenter d'accoster. Moi, j'ai appuyé frénétiquement sur "E" et suis arrivé dans le hangar.
> Mais une fois à terre, j'ai constaté que mon commando n'était plus constitué de 3 hommes au lieu des 6 qui étaient dans le Gunship ?
> Ont-ils sauté ? Qui conduisait le Gunship en mon absence ?
> ...


Norti a un peu tout résumé. L'atterissage n'est en effet pas automatique, ce qui permet de décider où l'on va sauter, et de prendre un bon avantage de position si c'est bien géré. On peut aussi traverser un hangar entier en quelques secondes. Il suffit de prendre un vaisseau, d'aller de l'autre coté, et de s'ejecter. Toujours pratique.

Dernière chose, j'ai l'impression d'être le seul a avoir assigné la touche pour sortir du vaisseau sur une autre touche que E... Ca reste quand même vachement pratique, parce que desfois il y a des batailles pour entrer dans un vaisseau (quand on veut qu'un pote rentre à la place d'un inconnu), mais comme ils assignent la commande "sortir" et la commande "entrer" sur E, ils se retrouvent à entrer et sortir du vaisseau, et finalement, ca sert à rien. En assignant la touche sortir sur le retour arrière, ca me donne une sorte de petite sécurité.

----------


## Nortifer

Non, mais pour une autre raison, j'ai réserver E pour les tonneaux sur la droite. Du coup j'ai ENTRER pour sortir (bon, c'est pas la touche la plus pratique, mais pas la plus utilisée non plus).

----------


## DecapFour

Sur les gunship, ya aussi un autre point important.

Comme ils sont considérés comme point de spawn, un gunship qui zone dans le hangar adverse est un vrai poison pour l'équipe qui défend. Car en plus de larguer bien souvent 6 furieux, le gunship va régulièrement disitribuer les nouveaux venus via le spawn.

Il est important donc de tuer le gunship adverse qui zone dans votre hangar. A coup de canon à ion par exemple.

En tout cas, merci pour les conseils/explications.

----------


## Nortifer

S'il y en a qui veulent un peu apprendre a la dure, ShinSH et moi, on est toujours près a vous foutre une branlée  ::ninja::

----------

